# What is the light on the dash that blinks with the key?



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

I noticed this flashing light (once every 10 seconds or so...) on the center of the dash. It looks like the truck with a key in the center. It flashes, apparently, when there is no key in the ignition.

Anyone else notice this? And; why is it?  

I would go out and get my manual; but; it's raining, and it's cold.  

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

AGR said:


> I noticed this flashing light (once every 10 seconds or so...) on the center of the dash. It looks like the truck with a key in the center. It flashes, apparently, when there is no key in the ignition.
> 
> Anyone else notice this? And; why is it?
> 
> ...


It is the security light.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

OverTheTop said:


> It is the security light.


Thanks! But; I have no security (other than locks). I should have known that, however.

:givebeer: 

- Greg


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

AGR said:


> Thanks! But; I have no security (other than locks). I should have known that, however.
> 
> :givebeer:
> 
> - Greg


 It is the vehicle immobilizer that comes on the truck.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

OverTheTop said:


> It is the vehicle immobilizer that comes on the truck.


So; you're saying without the key, it ain't going anywhere? In other words; these aren't easy to steal?  

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

AGR said:


> So; you're saying without the key, it ain't going anywhere? In other words; these aren't easy to steal?
> 
> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


i believe there is some kind of chip in the key that interacts with a unit in the vehicle. if that chip is not present, the vehicle wont start.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

SD Frontier said:


> i believe there is some kind of chip in the key that interacts with a unit in the vehicle. if that chip is not present, the vehicle wont start.


Heee Heeeee!!! He said Unit!!! :jump: :jump: :jump: 

:givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: 

- Greg


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

AGR said:


> So; you're saying without the key, it ain't going anywhere? In other words; these aren't easy to steal?
> 
> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


Owner's manual (Page 2-22):
"The system helps deter vehicle theft but cannot
prevent it, nor can it prevent the theft of interior or
exterior vehicle components in all situations. Always
secure your vehicle even if parking for a
brief period. Never leave your keys in the ignition,
and always lock the vehicle when unattended. Be
aware of your surroundings, and park in secure,
well-lit areas whenever possible."


----------

